# I am mad and hurt at/from groomer.



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Heres what happened. I took Lilly into a new groomer. She came highly recommened and when I picked Lilly up she looked great. So what is my problem? 
Well I took in a picture of Katie's Daisy and said " I want 2" on the body 1" on the belly, please do not cut the face, ears, top of head, muzzle or tail, leave legs full, blend back of head into the neck and the throat into the cheast." 
Now please keep in mind in the past that all Lilly has had is a basic shave so this is new to me and this is a new groomer. 
When we got home I started running my fingers thru her coat it is so soft and felt great but I begin to notice so many different lengths from 7" - 2" well as it turns out and I didn;t know this but shoulders and hips are consider part of the legs so she didn't cut them. I called and she said bring her back and I will cut them to your satisfaction. Well I did. When I get there I am informed that they do not have a ruler nor the time to measure every strand to insure it is 2". Well I apologize for making the groomer upset but I did request 2" not just to go by the picture ( which looks like that anyway). Well she brings her out and says does this look right now and I ask if the hips are considered part of the legs and she said "yes" and and said I didn't realize that I will remember next time. To which she replied "their won't be a next time it would be best if you just bought a good pair of scissors and did it yourself since you know what you want after all you said not to touch the legs and then you went and trimed the feet yourself." 
This hurt me but also made me mad. When she finished Lilly's hips I took her (Lilly) and went to lunch and almost cried but then I also felt like screaming I was a basket case I do not remember ever being talked to like that (honest? perhaps) I thought a groomer would want a customer who new what they wanted I guess I knew only enough to be an agrivation. 

I thought she could just put a two inch blade guard on the trimer and go over the body i didn't know it would have to be hand cut. I have learned a lot. But Lilly looks nice now. I will post a picture in the puppy cut thread.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh brother. That groomer was unprofessional. Yes, it is difficult to communicate things, but she obviously doesn't care about your business. 

Try not to let her comments bug you. She isn't worthy of your upset feelings, and you learned something too.

I'm looking forward to seeing Lilly's new cut!


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

In my opinion you don't want to go back to that groomer anyway! That was rude and uncalled for. If they don't do what you want they should fix it. Not only would I not give them a recommendation I would make sure to tell everyone I knew with a dog how they treated me and maybe someone else will be spared such treatment.

I am very sorry they upset you!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

That was incredibly rude and uncalled for! I wouldn't return to that groomer anyway if I were you. You were MUCH nicer than I would have been, I probably would have chewed her out.

At leat Lily looks nice, can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Katrina, try not to let it upset you anymore. I agree that it would be best not to deal with that groomer anymore. She was way too rude and very unprofessional. I totally understand why you were so emotional over it. I'd be too! 

My groomer is a little on the 'stern' side and I know she reprimands owners, but I've been a 'good' customer according to her, who actually knows how to comb her dogs - again, according to her - so I suppose I'm valued. That's all fine and dandy, but what if I was one of those owners that didn't know HOW to really groom my dog between visits. Would I be scolded and made to feel humiliated too? Probably. 

Some people in any profession just don't have the knack for dealing with the public, so chalk this off as an experience, and check other places out. I think it's actually GREAT that you were so clear. At least, I think you were clear! It's her problem if she didnt' get it right. Someone sugg'd written instructions. It never hurts to physcially go over the dog with the groomer and show what we mean either. 

(((hugs)))


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

marjrc said:


> Katrina, try not to let it upset you anymore. I agree that it would be best not to deal with that groomer anymore. She was way too rude and very unprofessional. I totally understand why you were so emotional over it. I'd be too!
> 
> My groomer is a little on the 'stern' side and I know she reprimands owners, but I've been a 'good' customer according to her, who actually knows how to comb her dogs - again, according to her - so I suppose I'm valued. That's all fine and dandy, but what if I was one of those owners that didn't know HOW to really groom my dog between visits. Would I be scolded and made to feel humiliated too? Probably.
> 
> ...


Thanks

Oh I did have written instrustrctionstion on the side of the picture there was no way she could have missed it I will scan and let you see it the more I think about it the mader I get but I also think I am at fault some how also.


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

I dont think it's your fault at all. I think she should have said to you... "okay so I am understanding you want this and this cut to this many inches...." and ran her hand down her back and legs to be sure. That's what ours does. And if it's wrong when I come back, she gladly fixes it. But I know she will ask 2-3 times sometimes, are you sure you DONT want this cut... or you DO want this part shorter, so she is sure that she will cut it how I want it. Now.. most people will bring their dog in and say.. cut her however for summer. or whatever.. then it's up to the groomer. But you did NOT say that and did give her INSTRUCTIONS and a PICTURE and for her to go off on you like that.... ug!
Maybe it is her right to refuse to cut your dog but, this was not your fault, nor did you handle it out of order in any way. I am sorry you had this happen!  I'm sure she looks adorable anyhow!


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

THANKS ladies. I think I will find another groomer or do it myself even my DH says just do it yourself. You know Lilly CAN be a handful. ound:


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear about your run-in with the groomer, Katrina. That sounds really unpleasant.

I am happier grooming my own boys. If they get a bad haircut, I don't have anyone to blame, and I know best what look I am _trying_ to achieve (even if I don't quite achieve it, LOL).


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Unfortunately, there are a lot of temperamental groomerrs out there. I am sorry she was able to upset you that much. I am sure her attitute just caught you off guard. Don't waste your time worrying about her, she isn't worth it. I am sure you can find a good groomer. I've had a similar experience to your, but with my Standard Poodle Romeo. I was visiting my mom in L.A. and Romeo needed a haircut. He was a year old and in fully puppy coat (his is super thick). I took him to a groomer who specialezed in Standards, came highly recommended and had Standards of her own. I came it to talk to her and make an appoitment. She took one look at Romeo's coat and flat out said that she couldn't do him, cause SHE didn't have the patience or the desire to groom him for any money!!!! She even gave me a groomer who taught her. I was so stunned I actually didn't say anything......a rare occasion for me. lol


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Katrina, that's really unfortunate, but at least she didn't shave her! You might want to remove your cell number from the pics posted!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Katrina,

You can delete the image; block out your number from the original, and scan it in again.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

oh that is too bad. I have only had one bad grooming experience and it was when DH called me when I was out of town- Let's just say he didn't know what to say.... 

Amanda


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Katrina, like Jane said, go to 'edit' and delete your attachments. Then block your phone number on your docs and reload them on here 

Edited to say: are we going to see some pics of the new Lilly?


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

I am so sorry you had that experience with the groomer! I agree that was totally rude and ridiculous. Your instructions are very detailed, better than mine, I dont know why she was so rude about it. I wish I could call that shop up and give them a piece of my mind for you. I think the best you can do is just keep trying til you find the right one. Worst case scenario it takes awhile, but once you find her/him you hold on!


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Here is the picture I took with me with the instructions I wrote and the card with the instructions the assistant wrote. In reverse order hers then mine. That is Katie's Daisy in the picture just so everyone knows who the beautiful Hav is.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Jane said:


> Katrina,
> 
> You can delete the image; block out your number from the original, and scan it in again.


Done. Thank you.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

maryam187 said:


> Katrina, like Jane said, go to 'edit' and delete your attachments. Then block your phone number on your docs and reload them on here
> 
> Edited to say: are we going to see some pics of the new Lilly?


Yes My daughter will take pics tomorrow then I will post.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Awww! I am honored that you took Daisy's pic in with you! Although I am sad that you had to deal with such an idiotic groomer!
Yes I do scissor cut her entire body~ I don't use clippers. 
But please....it doesn't take a rocket scientist to know that "hips" are not legs and to use your brain and blend them in!! Look at the pic, you can see that everything is blended! Plus if they know anything about cutting hair, then they should know how to leave the hair at 2 inches or 1 inch or whatever you requested.
Oye Vey!


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

MopTop Havanese said:


> Awww! I am honored that you took Daisy's pic in with you! Although I am sad that you had to deal with such an idiotic groomer!
> Yes I do scissor cut her entire body~ I don't use clippers.
> But please....it doesn't take a rocket scientist to know that "hips" are not legs and to use your brain and blend them in!! Look at the pic, you can see that everything is blended! Plus if they know anything about cutting hair, then they should know how to leave the hair at 2 inches or 1 inch or whatever you requested.
> Oye Vey!


You got that right.

This groomer had come so highly recommmended she sells holistic all natural items and takes all these course. So I thought she would be "the one" you know. But obviously not.

How do I teach Lilly to stand still so I can attempt a trim possibly in the future? Thanks


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

Oh dear! She was completely out of line, but at the same time her comments make me laugh. Hard. 

Granted if I were in your shoes I wouldn't have laughed; I would have been just as irritated. But I work for AT&T and you don't even KNOW how many people come in ready to yell at you and put you down and generally demean you...even if you're way more intelligent then they'd ever be; clearly never having worked in a customer service position. She said what I'd love to say a million times each day..especially to the people who threaten to cancel their contracts because they've been a 'loyal customer and have paid their 40 dollar bills for 7 years' but I won't give them a free phone. I don't even know how many times I want to say 'good..go be Sprint's problem..jerk. You've paid your electricity bill for the past 20 years and they didn't give you a free hairdryer..' lol 

:croc: :focus:


If I said that I'd be fired. rofl 

Sorry..long day at work. Her comment cracked me up, but at the same time I feel for you being on the receiving end. The best way to retaliate against a bad service experience is to be as polite as you possibly can..it makes them feel like jerks themselves.  That's what I've learned. And when you're done, never return to them again unless there's someone else you can work with instead who will be nicer. I work on commission though and I WANT my customers to come back to me.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Lilly's mom said:


> How do I teach Lilly to stand still so I can attempt a trim possibly in the future? Thanks


Do you have a grooming table? It really helps to have one if you are going to do haircutting. I bought a grooming arm with a loop at the end (like a noose) to keep Lincoln from walking back and forth on the table while I'm giving him a haircut. It really helps a ton!

Otherwise, you could have someone help you hold Lilly still while you trim. 
You can do a little, let her run around, do a little more, let her run, etc. so she gets little breaks.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

I'm sorry about your bad experience, Katrina. Some groomers are really temperamental....I really avoid them like the plague. I'm kind to them, and I would expect them to be nice to me. I hope you find a new groomer or at least are able to groom your girl yourself. I think I'd make a total mess of Maddie.


----------

